# 2 show prospects



## stagger (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking to get some opinions. Have two little soon to be weathers we are wanting to show this year. There mom was grand champion at one of the county shows here in Oklahoma 2 years ago. There dad is a double shot son of Animal. He is huge. They are only 9 days old so I know its still early to tell but they are getting big fast. This is our first year with goats so any opinions and tips are welcome. Thanks first 4 pics are trigger because he looks like he is wearing a saddle and the last 4 are outlaw because his markings look like a old west gun belt


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They sure are great lookers for their age but Im no wether expert by any means.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trigger has a long hindsaddle and is pretty long and level. He also has a good amount of width out the back end, but not quite as much up front. Big boned too

Outlaw looks really thick and fairly level.. Maybe a little down in structure (breaks behind shoulders, looks cow hocked in rear pic... Could be how hes standing) compared to Trigger but still nice. 

Over all I like them!


----------

